# Pre-finished plywood



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

New Yankee Workshop built some cabinets using pre-finished plywood for the boxes. Who carries that stuff? 

I'm building kitchen cabinets, and I want a tough polyurethane inside without drips in the finish. So I cut the pieces, and then lose a few days just applying finish while I'm able to lay them flat. (Of course, to keep dust out of the finish, I can't do anything else while they're wet). I'd rather spend my time on the face frames than the interiors.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

David K said:


> New Yankee Workshop built some cabinets using pre-finished plywood for the boxes. Who carries that stuff?
> 
> I'm building kitchen cabinets, and I want a tough polyurethane inside without drips in the finish. So I cut the pieces, and then lose a few days just applying finish while I'm able to lay them flat. (Of course, to keep dust out of the finish, I can't do anything else while they're wet). I'd rather spend my time on the face frames than the interiors.



No details in your profile about where you are located. As for the box stores, I can't remember seeing it there. More than likely a hardwood plywood supplier in your area, or a cabinet shop supplier might carry it. That's where I get it when I use it. Maple is used for pre-finished quite a bit.

For cabinet interiors, try a waterbased polyurethane. It can be sprayed, brushed, or wiped. It dries very fast. I usually spray my flat stock vertically, so no dust lands on it. Comes out pretty nice that way. You just have to fine tune your spraying to avoid runs. I don't use oil base polyurethane on the inside of cabinets for a few reasons:

I don't like spraying it. 
It takes too long to dry.
It stays smelly too long.

As for face frames...why not build frameless cabinets?


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I had seen a Wood Works show were he was using apple plywood. I was talking to the guys at Woodcraft about it.They tell me they will order anything. I had also talked to the guys at the lumber yard about exotic plywood's. They also said they would order whatever I needed. It's not cheap, about $160 a sheet. It's out there. You just need to find a local place that will order it.
Chris


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in northeast Ohio. The box stores will often order-- who's the manufacturer(s)?

I've been thinking about spraying. Do I want to buy from a retail paint store, a woodworker's store, or a paint supply store? The first two usually mark up the cost a lot. But I don't know what I want, so the paint supply store can be intimidating.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I have no idea. The Guy at Woodcraft said there is a big difference between what he gets, and what the box stores get. I would check at a regular contractor supply. I would hope there are still plenty of them around. As far as paint, that's what the sale's people are there for. Don't let it intimidate you, everyone has to learn sometime. That's another thing that I would go to a regular paint store. That's what they do. They are there to serve you. I'll try to get some names of manufacturers. I would think someone would come along soon that knows what your looking for. 
Chris


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> ................
> 
> As for face frames...why not build frameless cabinets?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Handyman,

May I suggest that you take a look Norm Abram's recent series on Kitchen Basics... He takes it from the beginning to end...

I'm sure you will learn a lot more and you will feel more comfortable tackling your kitchen.

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php


----------

